# Ring of the Nibelungs is the true Ring!!



## fadhatter (Dec 7, 2008)

Ring of the Nibelungs

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0387541/



> Based on the Germanic myth "Das Nibelungenlied" and the Nordic "Volsunga Saga" which also inspired the four-opera cycle by Richard Wagner and J.R.R. Tolkien's epic "The Lord of the Rings", this is the story of the young blacksmith Siegfried, who, not knowing that he is heir to a conquered kingdom, becomes popular with the Burgunds by slaying their bane, the dragon Fafnir. When the reward seems to be a huge treasure, Siegfried ignores the curse that lies on the hoard - which now seems to endanger his love to beautiful Norse warrior queen Brunhild.



low budget and better quality than Jackson's travesty


----------



## Mike (Dec 7, 2008)

It's an okay film completely ruined by Benno Furmann's complete inability to act. I don't know how he got the part of Siegfried. He's bloody terrible.


----------

